
Are People Allowed to Use Deadly Force to Defend Property? (It Depends) - fortran77
https://reason.com/2020/06/02/are-people-allowed-to-use-deadly-force-to-defend-property/
======
hootbootscoot
Not unless access to that property will certainly result in the deaths of more
than the people your potential use of force would kill.

~~~
fortran77
It's complicated! The article explains it. (And it varies from state to state)

